# Can The 211 Be Used to PIP a TV?



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a friend who has a VIP211 hooked up to a Samsung UN40B6000. He would like to view 2 DISH programs at once by using pip. Is this possible? Thanks for any info.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

No, the VIP211 only has one satellite tuner. PIP requires two tuners as there is in the VIP222.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

But the 211 could be one of the two tuners used for PIP on a PIP enabled TV.


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info jscudder and Jim5506.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

As long as the PIP enabled TV allows external inputs to be "PIP"d. Some TVs only allow PIP w/ ONE external input an the other input being a PC connection only. Other TVs allow you to use the ANT port as the one an only source and the other source could be 1 of the inputs. Basically it depends on the TV an the sources used as the affore mentioned will not allow TWO external inputs to be PIP'd (unless 1 of them is an RGB PC input).


----------



## Don M (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks. I will have him check the manual for his TV.


----------

